# Welche Programmiersprache für Automatisierer?



## Ticker (19 Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
mich würde interessieren welche Programmiersprache ihr für am besten geeignet haltet im Bereich MSR (Automatisieren)?


----------



## old_willi (19 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wenn das Projekt auch noch visualisiert werden soll so ist man mit PCS7 von Siemens gut bedient. Es ist ein Paket, bestehend aus:
Hardware Simatic S7 400
Software Simatic Step7, CFC, SCL, PDM.
Umfangreiche Programm- Bibliothek.

Für kleine Projekte kommt man mit STEP7 und CFC gut klar.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Heinz (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
@old_willi 
Genau so ist es!!! 

@Ticker,
hängt natürlich auch von Deinen Erfahrungen ab. PCS7 ist dafür optimal geeignet, ist aber für einen "eingefleischten" S7 Menschen ohne CFC Erfahrung häufig etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------

